# St Augustine Inlet



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone have any info on the St Augustine Inlet. None of my charts show any data, and my guide books isn't very clear on it. I would like to go inside there, but am hesitant at this point.

Thanks,

_Currently at Dinner Key Marina, Florida_


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

We passed by it on the intracoastal recently. It looked very narrow, with lots of shoaling on both sides - it was obvious in the light we had, but might be more difficult with sun in a wrong direction (west, if coming in). They had temporary buoys marking the inlet channel, that differed from any of our charts (paper and Garmin GPS unit), apparently sands shift there pretty often. Powerboats went in and out, though - but I didn't see any sailing vessels there. 

Make sure to give yourself lots of time and go slow, I guess thats all I can contribute on that.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey John...didn't you get that guide to SE Inlets by Doyle??? Stop at Bluewaterbooks in Ft. Lauderdale and get it!! You need it if you are gonna stay outside!!!

OK...here is St. Augustine directions. It is FINE in settled weather
WAYPOINT 29 54.98 N by 81 15.03 W puts you just NE of the sea buoy "STA" which is an RW type. Head on a course of about 240M to pick up the first set of channel buoys #'s 2&3...from there the next set is about 275 degrees #'s 4 & 5...then it is a straight shot into the inlet on a course of about 250M leaving green 7 on your port and red 8 and 10 to starboard and you are inside at that point. 
Stay to the red side and...
To get to the town anchorage and docks keep about the same heading leaving R60 to starboard and then the closely spaced R2,R2A and R4 to starboard as well and heading for R6 and G5 on a slightly more southerly course which will put you in sight of the Bridge of Lions. The anchorage and muni marina is just south of the bridge.

JOHN ...note that the headings may have changed a bit with adjustments for shoaling but the actual entrance is about 250 degrees from the waypoint I gave you so look for your buoys in that direction! It is a little less tha 2mi from the waypoint to the entrance.

Here's a good arial photo...you can see why coming in slightly from the northeast helps you get a straight shot in. 
Microsoft TerraServer Imagery


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

No cam, haven't picked up the book yet, nor Skipper Bob's, but I should be in Fort Lauderdale tomorrow, and my guide book shows there are docks there, so I do plan on picking them up at that time.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...they've moved recently:

Lat. 26°.06N & Lon. 80°.07 W *Bluewater Books & Charts*
1811 Cordova Road
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33316
*Plenty of FREE Parking*
*Hours:
* Monday - Saturday: 9am to 6 pm 
*Contact Us:
*800-942-2583 or 954-763-6533
Fax: 954-522-2278

Click to email Bluewater's manager

Near 17th st. bridge.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Dang, Google shows them in both locations. Now it looks like another night at a doc$.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

*was there in january*

inlet is narrow I would recomend going in on a slack or ingoing tide. lots of small surf and sand stick to the middle of the channel if you head south on the intercoastal make sure you are fallowing the correct markers there is an old set that dead ends. lots of boats anchored in st. augustine. exspensive town. lots of tourists. sorry about the spelling


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The St Augustine Inlet is very well marked and you should have no problem entering during daylight hours. I discussed shoaling with the owner of the clipper ship Freedom that sails out of the St Augustine Municipal Marina. He indicated that there were no shoals when we left via the inlet about 30 days ago.

The current can be fairly strong, but we have been in and out at various points in the tidal cycle with no problem (you will need your motor). If you need specific information concerning the inlet, you should contact John at: Cruises

He and his wife, Sarah, are two of the nicest people you will ever meet. (They share the cruising dream) He will be more than happy to help you with anything you might need. If you do contact him, please tell him that Roger & Evans on StoutWench said hello.

Roger

PS: I'm not familiar with Doyle's Inlet Book, but the Inlet ChartBook by Steve Dodge is excellent. 
The calls that camaraderie gave you are the same as those found in Dodge' book.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Marinas.com | St. Augustine Inlet - Florida, United States

If you decide to attempt the St. Augustine Inlet, you should only do so with advance local knowledge from a reputable source. Alternatively, you can follow a locally-hailed boat in, but keep in mind your leader may be as unaware of conditions as you.

Navigating the Water:

The St. Augustine Inlet is by far the most dynamic part of the area where it, the Tolomato and Matanzas rivers converge. Though local boats use this are heavily and frequently, visiting boaters should be aware that the inlet is potentially hazardous during storm conditions when wind meets current. The shallowest portion of the inlet, by far, is the area around the outside markers, which are uncharted, as they are moved frequently by the Coast Guard to reflect the deepest area of the inlet. If you are in doubt as to current conditions in the inlet, you should call ahead to one of the St. Augustine-area marinas or to the SeaTow or BoatU.S towing operations in the area.

North of the inlet, the Tolomato River passes under the Usina Bridge (65-foot fixed vertical clearance) just north of flashing green "57A," and then proceeds south toward the St. Augustine Inlet past red nun buoy "58C," red nun buoy "58D," an unnumbered flashing red light, red nun "58E," green nun "59," and then red nun "60." Once you have picked up red nun "60," you can set a course southwest toward flashing green "1" and red nun "2," which both mark the beginning of the Matanzas River north of St. Augustine.

Once you have cleared flashing green "1" and red nun "2," the channel bends toward the west past Davis Shores, eventually turning south near the Bridge of Lions (25-foot closed vertical clearance, replacement span under construction). The Matanzas River then flows south all the way to ICW Mile 810 near Silver Lake.

There are many marinas in the St. Augustine area, and most of them cater to transient guests, as this area is very heavily used by cruising boaters. North of the Usina Bridge and the St, Augustine Inlet is the Camachee Cove facility, which has a repair yard, large transient marina, and restaurant bar with dockside slips. The majority of the rest of the marinas are located up the San Seastian River in St. Augustine, with repair yards and transient marinas.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Stout/PB...Stout is right...it is not Doyle...it is Dodge...I'm looking at the book and got it wrong! Duh!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cam-

Time for new glasses..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*st augustine inlet*

Last week I sailed a boat down from Jacksonville for a guy and caught a perfect NE wind which fairly spat me down the coast at 7kts. Weather was forecasted to be good with scattered showers and a low stalling above Savannah GA. About even with Mickler crossing (Ponte Vedra) an unforecasted foul storm blew over from on shore and quite roiled things up -- big rollers were up from the long NE fetch, and the storm brought rain and lightning.

Since I had to motor up from 25 miles down the St Johns river first before making the jetty at Mayport, I would make the inlet at about 10pm. I would NEVER attempt the inlet at night without much local knowledge. For some reason none of the lighted markers were working, and a spotlight solved that once inside.

But here is the most important thing to remember at any tide. Dredging spoils were dumped on the north edge of the channel off the beach. In the day time you can see the waves breaking on the dredgings which are shallow enough to walk on. You MUST come in at a right angle from at least 1.5 NM out, STRAIGHT into the channel. Do not "cut the corner" from either direction. Do not attempt it at night without first acquiring local knowledge. And as pointed out above, it is rather narrow, though big enough when you are familiar with it.

Once inside, the seemingly large, friendly-looking harbor is not a free sailing lake. Shoals move around in there. Think of the channel as a Y with the left branch going south towards a raising bridge (Bridge of Lions) and the intracoastal, and the right branch going up under the Vilano bridge up intracoastal North. Going straight will get you in trouble with anything over two feet of draft. The right branch is a bit close to shore but stay with the markers. There is a fixed hazard marker towards the beginning of the "Y branch" that many mistake for a channel marker and go aground on the high bottom there, instead of letting it go by to port.

Hope this helps but you probably already went through it by now!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

The channel is quite straight forward now. Straight in, lots of water. Shoals a bit on the red side where the ICW joins it, once you get in past the rocks on the south side. The real question is the Bridge of Lions. Lately they've restricted the openings to a couple of times a day. Towboat US is very helpful if you require a bit of local knowledge when you get there.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

> Hope this helps but you probably already went through it by now!


PBzeer's long past that point, believe he's currently on the hard in Oriental NC having bottom work done.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Got that right TB. St Augustine was straightforward, in and back out, as Vasco said. I didn't go in St Augustine itself, anchoring in Salt Run, just inside the inlet. That was not a good anchorage. Very soft, gooey mud that wouldn't hold my CQR at all.

_On the hard at Deaton's Yacht Service, Oriental, NC_


----------



## pedrodelrio (Nov 18, 2007)

John,

The inlet is fine in settled weather. I just used it in June. Don't remember the depths precisely but that's because they never seemed threateningly shallow. We draw about 4.5 feet, though. There are tow operators you can call on VHF who can give you the latest advice.

Peter Swanson


----------



## toewsrus (Mar 15, 2007)

*What's the Skinny Now*

How Skinny is the water these days at St Augustine inlet. Any one have some recent info?

Thanks


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mike...there were reports of buoys off position and as of 11/12 the buoys were back on position and the inlet should be navigable as charted. No shoaling reports anywhere I could find. I can't imagine you guys having any problem wth it. 
Also...PONCE inlet is reported newly dredged and good depths just in case you need another option! 
Glad to see you guys making progress...hope the girls are enjoying the trip!


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

*Dockage in Ft. Lauderdale*

Dockage in FtLauderdale can be pricey. If you get there early there are town moorings just south of the Los Olas Blvd. bridge. They are first come, first served and there are only a dozen or so. You pick one up, if it's available, and go over to the Municipal dock to pay. I forget the price, but it's a lot less than a dock at the megamarina a litttle farther south.

As far as St. Augustine, the inlet is very busy but, if you have a good chart and pay attention, it's not hard. You have to keep to the north coming in and then the channels go right and left, with a big shoal area in the center. You really have to pay attention because there are lots of bouys and the channel location sometimes isn't really obvious. The downloadable NOAA charts are great and always up to date if you have a suitable chartplotter. I'm not sure if the sticky with the printable charts is still in this forum, but I looked at them and they can be downloaded and printed if you have a printer.

Dick Pluta
AEGEA


----------



## toewsrus (Mar 15, 2007)

Cam,
Thanks. We're liking the outside much better than the ICW in most places, but wanted to stop at St. Augustine. I thought we shouldn't have a problem if the weather was fine, and a favorable tide.

As a matter of fact today we arrived at Cumberland Island (as you suggested) from Charleston on the outside. We'll be here a couple of days before heading to St. Augustine.

The girls are finally getting the hang of the home schooling. They just realized that if they work hard they can be done with school in just a few hours rather than letting it take all day long.

Dick,
I just downloaded a new chart, with corrections, and it says the same as last year's download: "The bar is subject to freuent changes, Entrance bouys are not charted becasue they are shifted frequently in position" I do love the free charts for download though, they make a nice little back up. they're also pretty good for planning too. I've been using Offshore Navigator Lite or Raymaraine RayTec Navigator to read them. Do you have a better option?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

St.Augustine inlet is currently clear of shoals provided that you honor all markers. My boat draws 6ft and I enter at "STA" and keep to the stbd side unless the wind is SE on an outgoing tide.There is a shoal just outside the stbd side of the channel just after the first red. It breaks there and is not far from the channel.Once adjacent to the jetty,I stay on the port side until reaching the Bridge of Lions downtown. The large shoal just inside the inlet where the ICW comes in from the north has been removed but is growing slowly. It is well outside of the channel. More people run aground right in front of the fort. Current can reach almost 3kts. , so waiting for an in -going tide is prudent.Make sure you know where you are headed , there are private channel markers on the port {red on stbd} right after the jetty and the ICW on the stbd. {red on port} The first two reds inside th inlet are for the channel. The third is for the ICW. I am rambling on so just HONOR ALL MARKERS.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mike....hope you enjoy Cumberland. Your mention of the home schooling jogged my memory a bit about St. Augustine. There is a museum up the main street there called the Lightner Museum...I think you and the girls would find it fascinating. Check it out if you get the chance. It was founded by a buddy of Andrew Carnegie's who collected other peoples collections! Very eclectic and interesting from mummies to player pianos!


----------



## Dick Pluta (Feb 25, 2006)

Mike,

I have Chart Navigator Light and Sea Clear 2, which I use on a PC with Vista (ugh). I bought charts for the Bahamas and got CNL with them and downloaded Sea Clear 2 for the NOAA charts. I have a Holux GR-213 GPS mini receiver that I bought on line on E-Bay for $28 and have a fully configured chartplotterwith a 15" screen. Sea Clear 2 is great and it's a free download. It automatically finds the next NOAA chart and you can point/click a route very simply. I used this system down the ICW from Norfolk to Miami twice. Unfortunately, the NOAA charts don't cover the Bahamas because of copyright issues but for $85 I got electronic and paper charts for the North and Central Bahamas that work just fine, as long as you use eyeball navigation as your primary. As far as the NOAA charts, they include anything you can get on paper but, as always, prudence demands that you have paper. It can be a bit of a hunt on the NOAA site to find the chart you need but they are all there. They are listed by chart number and it sometimes is difficult to find the right detail chart numbers but it can be done.

Paper, of course, is critical. You can't trust anything that uses electricity. My PC died near Stuart, FL, and I didn't have paper. Thank God the ICW is pretty well marked and you can go without charts in a pinch but it wasn't fun to get to a place where I could get a new PC. Now I print out the charts I'll be using for the next few days.

Happy sailing

Dick


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Any updates on St. Augustine or pretty much the same as last? We're leaving Tuesday or Wednesday (probably more likely Wednesday at this point) from Charleston heading for St. Augustine for a few days. If we leave at 7am and can keep up 7kts (doubtful - waves on our nose) we can get there by the afternoon the next day. Otherwise, we'll have to slow go it at 4kts so we can arrive at daybreak after two nights out.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Labatt...no further updates on St. Augustine since November which indicated all was well. I'm sure we would be seeing posts somewhere if there was any change. Two other things. 
1. Why not leave LATE in the day from Charleston so that you can sail at your reasonable speed and ARRIVE in daylight rather than have to try to speed up or slow down? Charleston is a good inlet and leaving late afternoon would put you out to sea by dark and with no worries at the other end.

2. If you have not settled on a marina yet consider going slightly past St. Augustine's mooring field south of the bridge and taking a right hand turn and heading up the SanSebastian River. It is twisty and turny but well marked an deep. Towards the end of the navigable channel you will see the Oyster Creek Marina. Walt is the dockmaster...crusty old guy...but good to sailors. The reason I suggest this is that you can WALK to full provisioning, West Marine, fast food etc. from there and there is also a good and reasonaby priced seafood etc. restaurant on premises & marina rates are competitive. You can also walk to downtown St. A but it is further than if you simply anchored downtown. All depends on what your needs will be when you get there...sailor stuff vs. sightseeing. 

 *Oyster Creek Marina*    65 Lewis Blvd    St. Augustine, FL 32084    *904-827-0520*  







  *In Season Hours*    *M - F* 8:30a.m. - 5:30p.m.    *Off Season Hours*    *Sa* 9:00a.m. - 12:00p.m. 
*Sa* 3:00a.m. - 6:00p.m.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Slight change in plans... we'll be skipping St. Augustine. I'll have info up on our blog shortly (s/v Pelican - Following A Dream)


----------

